# Audi S3



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

OK, so I'm beginning to contemplate my next move (which is still a while off yet), but am starting to get a liking for the S3 - like the agressive looks etc.

When is the A3 scheduled to be updated? I'm not going to look at buying till at least the end of the year.

I have been considering a number of things - sensible car, diesel, 4x4, and even sticking with the Z4 is an option. But I like to prepare and plan in advance.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

As much as I love the S3.....I'd keep the Z4 mate. Its gorgeous!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

XTR said:


> As much as I love the S3.....I'd keep the Z4 mate. Its gorgeous!


Cheers mate - and I know what you mean.

But I never intended to keep it longer than 3 years - and I'm looking at 'downgrading' IF I do move it on. And the S3 isn't too bad a compromise.

Thing is, I'll not be in a position to improve on what I have at the moment (don't mean to sound arrogant here calling the S3 a downgrade) as I want to start lumping some extra money on my mortgage. So as I say, thinking of this as a compromise motor.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The 8P shape is due for change, introduced in 2003 rumours I read some time back suggested possibly 2010 definitely by 2011.

If performance isn't a major factor then the A5 is a (IMO) good looking motor, however at S3 money, you might be looking at a poverty spec?

I was well impressed by the performance of Redscouse's TT Tdi at the weekend if you are looking at coupe/roadster and it has quattro and of course there is the 2ltr TT (petrol) now with quattro.

Also there is the all new A1 somewhere on the horizon....


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> The 8P shape is due for change, introduced in 2003 rumours I read some time back suggested possibly 2010 definitely by 2011.
> 
> If performance isn't a major factor then the A5 is a (IMO) good looking motor, however at S3 money, you might be looking at a poverty spec?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - mmm - not too long then (and won't be when I look to change.

Not keen on the A5 nor the TT (I cancelled a MkII order before I got the Z). I do like the TT-S but not enough to buy. I do really like the Q5 though and that may be an option.

My other thoughts were a BMW 135i or 123d coupe.

BTW - the black S3 pic posted by TimG - now thats very nice!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

What sort of money is the Z4 and the S3's these days?


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Here's mine and I love it.... especially now it has 350bhp & 350lbft!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

XTR said:


> What sort of money is the Z4 and the S3's these days?


You can't buy a new Z4M now, given the new Z4 comes out next week. New, it was £44,400 although I got it for £42,000. I specced an S3 up earlier this week and it came to just over £30k.

A second hand M like mine at present, would fetch around £23-25k according to Parkers, although mine has CSL's and a few other extras.



HRD TT said:


> Here's mine and I love it.... especially now it has 350bhp & 350lbft!


Thats a lovely looking motor mate - very nice!


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

How much work/£££ is involved to get these to 330bhp+??

love them in white...

cheers,


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

HRD TT said:


>


Niiiice! I would like a mods list for that sort of power please too?

As above, if I was buying one I would seriously consider a white one 8)


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

white or black for me, im waiting until they come in the 16-20k bracket in the latest shape. thinking i will need 4 seats in the next year and dont wanta lose the power of the qs! how can the s3 produce 330bhp easy then, if the qs cannot?


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Not much work to get extra power out of the S3 at all. Its a 2.0T FSI with a K04 turbo, uprated internals, bigger intercooler etc. Its one of the most tuneable set-ups around.

Remap on its own 
= approx 310bhp

Remap
Full exhuast - 3" Downpipe, sports Cat and Cat back
less restrictive intake
= 330bhp+

Remap
Full exhuast - 3" Downpipe, sports Cat and Cat back
less restrictive intake
Uprated high pressure fuel pump 
= 340bhp+ and serious improvements in the mid-range
350-360bhp+ is common with these mods

and you can do it all for around £2500


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Stealthy fast like it


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

HRD TT said:


> Not much work to get extra power out of the S3 at all. Its a 2.0T FSI with a K04 turbo, uprated internals, bigger intercooler etc. Its one of the most tuneable set-ups around.
> 
> Remap on its own
> = approx 310bhp
> ...


Noticed the Evoms CAI in your sig... I had one on my MK4 Turbo, sounded awesome 8)


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Tim G said:


> Noticed the Evoms CAI in your sig... I had one on my MK4 Turbo, sounded awesome 8)


yeah sounds like you have Darth Vadar living under your bonnet


----------

